# diamond rhom?



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Clear eyes eh?... hmmm


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

If it is 6.5" I really, really doubt it. It should have red eyes by now I would think. It is kinda light colored for a Rhom too.


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Perhaps S. Spilopluera?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

a member of the compressus group imo


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I was going to say Altuvie but they're from Venezuela. Since you mention in your sig Brazil then I will have to go with Compressus.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

that cant be 6.5 " surely...................defo not a diamond..............same as giggles i was gonna go with altuvie but changed mind to a rhom................


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

whatever it is its a nice fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those wondering why I have not put in my 2 cents, I see no point. You will get a million answers when it comes to a common name. The topic title speaks for itself and the number of guesses you will get.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

hastatus said:


> For those wondering why I have not put in my 2 cents, I see no point. You will get a million answers when it comes to a common name. The topic title speaks for itself and the number of guesses you will get.


S.rhombeus. ID complete. ?


----------

